# Craftsman 536.884331 126912637 governor



## Golffanman (Dec 28, 2013)

Well, my son called last night asking questions about his fiance's craftsman snowblower. It wouldn't run, so he pulled the carburetor, cleaned all of the gunk out of it and put back on. He said dad it runs good, but it runs wide open. He sent me a picture of the linkage and I can see why. The governor spring is hooked directly to the throttle lever. WIDE open. Then I got a picture of the governor air vane laying on his vise..... umm, he said this fell out when the carburetor was removed. My next question was, where is the link that goes between the air vane and the carburetor. 
I guess what I'm looking for is a diagram or picture of the carburetor and linkage parts. The blower model number is 536.884331 and the code is 126912637. I haven't seen the unit. I appreciate any help you might have as I'm visiting him tomorrow.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to the Tecumseh 2-cycle repair manual which shows the various linkage configurations. Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumseh2cyclemanual1994.pdf

The missing link could be stuck to the flywheel magnet or laying on the work bench\floor?


----------



## Golffanman (Dec 28, 2013)

Omg, thanks so much Grunt. This will really help. 
And you are right, I didn't think about the flywheel magnets. I'll report back after my visit.


----------



## Golffanman (Dec 28, 2013)

*Success*

Well Grunt, with your help another snowblower is running again. My son used the manual you provided and got the blower back together and running again. Oh, and by the way, the governor link was right where you said it would be, on the flywheel magnets. Thanks for the help. 
Bruce


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Great job Bruce and Son. We love hearing success stories. I'm happy to be of help and Happy New Year to you and the family.
Ray


----------

